# following / being followed by people in your profile area



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

What does it actually do?

I'm just curious & not complaining or owt but I don't seem to have grasped what benefit I get from it.

TIA


----------



## steve50 (19 Sep 2016)

It's just a case of people who have taken an interest in something you might have said or done, someone who maybe feels they have something in common with you. It's nothing to be concerned about, I have lots of followers on facebook due to my interest in the German Shepherd breed and my interest in cycling, I don't think I have any "stalkers" or at least non that I am aware of


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Sep 2016)

I don't know. So I've decided to follow you and see what happens.
If you see a figure lurking in the shadows everywhere you go ... that'll be me.


----------



## summerdays (19 Sep 2016)

Well when you log on it shows whether anyone you are following is logged on. I don't know other than that myself. Though there might be some settings whether people need to be following you to message you that you can set?


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> Well when you log on it shows whether anyone you are following is logged on. I don't know other than that myself. Though there might be some settings whether people need to be following you to message you that you can set?


They also appear in your Newsfeed.


----------



## mjr (19 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> They also appear in your Newsfeed.


Which is visible in the menu you get by clicking your name.


----------



## summerdays (19 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> They also appear in your Newsfeed.


I've never looked at my newsfeed before... I can see what other people have been up to except I don't follow that many people!


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've never looked at my newsfeed before... I can see what other people have been up to except I don't follow that many people!


Those who follow you as well!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> They also appear in your Newsfeed.


Ah ha, that's useful, thank you. I'd never clicked on news feed before. 

It all makes sense now


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2016)

Just looked and I'm following 28 people, never realised I was such a  and yes @summerdays is one of them


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've never looked at my newsfeed before... I can see what other people have been up to except I don't follow that many people!


You mean you forgot
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-does-following-do.109195/#post-1997397


----------



## summerdays (19 Sep 2016)

potsy said:


> Just looked and I'm following 28 people, never realised I was such a  and yes @summerdays is one of them


I'm following you too.... And I can tell you you spend too long on here and don't get out on that bike enough


----------



## summerdays (19 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> You mean you forgot
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-does-following-do.109195/#post-1997397


I'm forgetful.... Of course it will slip my mind! 

You should have heard me on the phone today trying to answer security questions (not ones I'd set up myself) about my account.... And saying things like I don't know.....


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm forgetful.... Of course it will slip my mind!
> 
> You should have heard me on the phone today trying to answer security questions (not ones I'd set up myself) about my account.... And saying things like I don't know.....


It's only four years ago!


----------



## summerdays (19 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> It's only four years ago!


Yep ... My memory is closer to 4 minutes!! 

I can offer Mr Summerdays multiple cups of tea... He only gets about half of them.... And sometimes teases me that he is still waiting for the previous cup.... 

And you expect me to remember 4 years?


----------



## Spinney (19 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> Yep ... My memory is closer to 4 minutes!!
> 
> I can offer Mr Summerdays multiple cups of tea... He only gets about half of them.... And sometimes teases me that he is still waiting for the previous cup....
> 
> And you expect me to remember 4 years?


Maybe it's time to change your avatar?


----------



## summerdays (19 Sep 2016)

Spinney said:


> Maybe it's time to change your avatar?
> View attachment 144613


My memory for places and images is much better....


----------



## Markymark (19 Sep 2016)

I take a great interest in following people I find interesting and intelligent. 

I have absolutely no idea who anybody is on this site.


----------



## winjim (19 Sep 2016)

The follow function was originally developed in order to facilitate the formation of self-congratulatory backslapping cliques, as it was decided there were not enough of these on the internet. It makes it simple to piggy back onto somebody elses argument in order to demonstrate your most excellent cleverness to all your chums. With just a few clicks you have access to all the flame wars and nit-picking occurring in your chosen group so you can join in the action without having to read all that tedious filler that clogs up the rest of the forum.

Also, by looking at your profile, other people can see your list of followers and followees so they can be in no doubt where your allegiances lie, should they find themselves in the mood for a bit of online argy-bargy.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> You mean you forgot
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-does-following-do.109195/#post-1997397


I didn't forget! It was when I told you to stop following me because it's creepy, was it really four years ago? 
Actually newer look at my news feed either, now @winjim gave me ideas


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I didn't forget! It was when I told you to stop following me because it's creepy, was it really four years ago?
> Actually newer look at my news feed either, now @winjim gave me ideas


Other way round it is Recent Activity.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> Other way round it is Recent Activity.


Uhh, I cannae really be bothered investigating members.
The only time I would click recent activity is if somebody I like has not posted for a while.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I didn't forget!* It was when I told you to stop following me because it's creepy, was it really four years ago? *
> Actually newer look at my news feed either, now @winjim gave me ideas


That'd be four years December 18th
Correction, three years on December 8th


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> *Uhh, I cannae really be bothered investigating members.*
> The only time I would click recent activity is if somebody I like has not posted for a while.


Goes back a whole two minutes!, Recent Activity.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Sep 2016)

I had to stop following you, @summerdays because I was dazzled by the awesomeness of this incredibly useful feature.


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2016)

Were you following me... ? I've forgotten to look at it since last night.... I'm just so used to looking at alerts and New Posts!


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Sep 2016)

Yes, I stalked you for a bit. But then became incredibly bored  Sorry.


----------



## sight-pin (20 Sep 2016)

I don't actually follow anyone in Strava but i do view Flybys to see other possible route variations i could ride.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Sep 2016)

sight-pin said:


> I don't actually follow anyone in Strava but i do view Flybys to see other possible route variations i could ride.


Keep up at the back  we are not talking about following on Strava, this is CC following.


----------



## sight-pin (22 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Keep up at the back  we are not talking about following on Strava, this is CC following.



Oh well i was close


----------

